# What's this fungus among us?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

These popped up in several places and I'm not having luck identifying them on the internet.
Any suggestions would be appreciated. They are growing in the grass. First pic is a close up of one 'mound' that is in the second pick. Second pick shows a collection and the feet of my 3 y/o DGD might give perspective as to size. Thank you.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

In the grass? Hmmm, idk.

If it were growing on stumps or wood I would guess a honey mushroom species


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Can you get pics if the stem and gills?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

These are similar:

http://prairiewood.blogspot.com/2010/10/on-mushroom-trail.html


And these are also:

http://porkpienews.blogspot.com/2009/11/norfolk-pies.html


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'll be watching this as I also have these growing in my lawn. Actually, I now have 3 different kinds currently growing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Holy Hannah! They appear to be aliens of some type...perhaps from Planet Mushroomamoungus or maybe one of their moons. Please use extreme caution when removing so the spores do not get loose. Those are nasty looking.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Honey Mushrooms. Edible, I've heard various opinions on taste and quality.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Interesting. I'm going to watch to see if they reappear this year.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

honey mushrooms


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mzgarden said:


> Interesting. I'm going to watch to see if they reappear this year.


They will, unless you have a drought. Interesting fact; a Honey Mushroom in Oregon is considered the largest living organism on earth. It's mycilium covers about 15000 acres!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Honey mushrooms (genus Armillaria) are considered a parasitic mushroom. Meaning, they grow on wood that is dead or dying. Often, the fungus will kill trees that weren't in perfect health to begin with.

My first guess on these the OP took pics of, is honey mushroom. But unless they are growing on stumps or wood buried in the ground, they are unlikely to be what we think.


----------

